# New member to Sunnybrook Stables



## markadoodle (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm happy to annouce the arrive of my new buddy, Padro!!


----------



## miniwhinny61 (Apr 7, 2012)

AWWWWWWWW!!!! what a cute face and love the ears


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Apr 7, 2012)

Very cute! I love his halter! WHere did you find it?


----------



## markadoodle (Apr 7, 2012)

miniwhinny61 said:


> AWWWWWWWW!!!! what a cute face and love the ears


Thank you so much, and me too!







drivin*me*buggy said:


> Very cute! I love his halter! WHere did you find it?


Thanks! I bought it at my local feed store, I haven't found them anywhere else, I bought my old Arab "Abbie" one many years ago, bought my Mini "Libby" one, and have loved them so much I bought him one too!

I don't even think the halters have a brand, but I can look and if it does I can give you the brand to see if you can find one online to order.


----------



## little lady (Apr 7, 2012)

Awwwww, I must say he is adorable!


----------



## markadoodle (Apr 7, 2012)

little lady said:


> Awwwww, I must say he is adorable!


Thank you





Oh! And P.S. guys! ~ I'm willing to hear name ideas for registering him.





I'm thinking on Sunnybrook's mi amigo Padro


----------



## Kaitlyn (Apr 7, 2012)

How cute!


----------



## Carolyn R (Apr 8, 2012)

Very cute, love the ears


----------



## markadoodle (Apr 8, 2012)

Kaitlyn said:


> How cute!





Carolyn R said:


> Very cute, love the ears


Thank you


----------



## chandab (Apr 8, 2012)

markadoodle said:


> I'm thinking on Sunnybrook's mi amigo Padro


I like this one, it fits his cute little self.


----------

